# Flies !!!!



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone got any suggestions how to deal with the flies.
I cant remember it being this bad in Sharm before. 
I cant even sit outside on my balcony. Was only out there for two minutes this morning before I couldnt stand it anymore and had to come inside. I can put up with 2 or 3 crawling on me but come on, 9 in less than a minute?
I dont know what is attracting them. Everything is clean, no food, no sticky drinks, I even moved my plants upstairs as I thought the greenery wasnt helping.
Any suggestions please. Its driving me mad and I hate sitting indoors looking at the outside, might as well be sat in England looking through the window at the rain than the flies (well maybe not).


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

use off . This is Egypt reality. Most probably due to stop of governmental environmental services.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thats right better get used to it, all that greenery in Sharm? Well I think they use horse poo to keep the grass that way. Hence the flies


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> thats right better get used to it, all that greenery in Sharm? Well I think they use horse poo to keep the grass that way. Hence the flies


I thought it was my breath, however these are a species of dung rather than carrion fly.

They don't use horse manure here but they do use unfiltered and filtered sewage but I think they come off the camels as well 

The only relief I have found is citronella oil, you can however get the citronella candles in Metro in Nabq on the shelf near the cigarette kiosk, and inshallah it may work.

Pyrosol spray is the only thing that sends them into a LSD spinning death - the ******s must be either screaming or laughing on the way out -however be careful and follow the directions it made me VERY ill.

Cover your mouth with a cloth when using and ventilate well, it's in a yellow can 3rd small shelf down across from the tea bags when your back is towards the meat section where they keep the fly sprays etc - near the cleaning supplies

Forget Virox it's like steroids for them and they seem to go into roid rage when you put it on them, does nothing but give them an attitude problem.

Get yourself a dust pan and brush to sweep up those fragile little corpses next day


----------

